# Which Hemichromis species (Jewel Cichlid)?



## Elvis Priestly (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,

Any idea which Hemichromis species this is? Bimaculatus? Lifalili? Guttatus? Something else? I've read a few descriptions online but I'm still not entirely sure.

Many thanks.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks to be H. guttatus. At least IMO, that is what it most likely is, though some of the species of red jewels can be very hard to distinguish.

We can definately rule out H. bimaculatus, for 2 reasons: 1) they are extremely rare in the hobby 2) They lack blue spots ( iridiophores) on their body, entirely or almost entirely. All pictures I have seen of H. bimaculatus ( known to be H. bimaculatus because the fish was actually collected from it's known range) lack blue spots on their body and pocess a few spots on their head and fins, at most.

H. lifalili is not common either and most jewels labeled H. lifalili in the hobby are quite likely colorfull, but mis-labeled, H. guttatus. As Anton Lamboj points out in his book The Cichlid Fishes of Western Africa: "Almost all bright red, iridiophore-laden jewel cichlids are labeled H. lifalili; certain populations of H. guttatus seem to be the most consistently confused. In reality, H.lifalili seems to be a rare species in the hobby."

It should be noted as well, that although aquarium strain jewel cichlids most resemble H. guttatus, it is possible that they are a mix of closely related species. Some of the species are not easily distinguishable and with out actually knowing it's actual collection point, should be regarded as simply aquarium strain.


----------



## Elvis Priestly (Dec 19, 2009)

Many thanks - that's very helpful.


----------

